# Lars the flying machine!!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

In practice for our official debut in Wine Country, Lars and I did a B Match up in MA. My in-laws came over and watched agility for the first time. They had a great time and can't wait to watch us again in action. Lesley Mattuchio was there with her rottie Kelvin and once again, Lars' personal paparazzi was so great to us and snapped a bunch of pics.

These are out of order but you get the idea...


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)




----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Now these aren't for the squeamish...someone got going a little too fast. He was fine and conquered the dogwalk the second run like a champ as you could see from the photos above.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, amazing. I love seeing these pics of him in motion.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks! I sometimes still can't believe that's MY dog! LOL


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

He's a gorgeous boy! I love how those Rottie ears go a'flyin'.


----------

